# Bulk Salt in Pittsburgh



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Does anyone know where to buy bulk rock salt in or around Pittsburgh? Any leads are greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## SRSA (Oct 24, 2008)

*Things are getting tight*

Good luck. I have a call in to my supplier today just to make sure everything is O.K. but I haven't heard back. Lots of people getting shut off is all I keep hearing. There are some magical 8 barges that I've heard about more than once that are stuck on the river. It is going to be a hard thing to find a new supplier at this point. Most are just trying to keep their normal customers supplied. I think Federouch may have some at 92 a ton.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

All my suppliers are cutting off everyone except the DOT until they get caught up with the DOT orders. I'm 100 miles north


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Even bagged salt is running out in our area, I'm going to pick up 2 skids tomorrow to get me by for alittle bit. While one supplier in our area still has some.


----------



## SnoMan19 (Dec 17, 2011)

Try A&S it's not the best but it's better than nothing...


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

I just bought a tri-axle... Ridiculous on the price. Last one they had. None for the foreseeable future. Price is just going to go up. If any of you get in a major jam and are in or near the North Hills you can message me. I may have some to sell you. FYI, I just paid $150/ton for it. :angry:


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

pghplowguy;1740095 said:


> i just bought a tri-axle... Ridiculous on the price. Last one they had. None for the foreseeable future. Price is just going to go up. If any of you get in a major jam and are in or near the north hills you can message me. I may have some to sell you. Fyi, i just paid $150/ton for it. :angry:


jeez oh man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StockmanLawn (Nov 7, 2013)

Bump...anyone else know of any places? Tough to find out there...one place only had a few ton and they wanted $170 per ton! Looking for a tri-axle if anyone knows a place...Thanks


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I got a load this week, ordered it 2 weeks ago. Called to order another and they wouldn't even take my order. Told me to call back and see if they are caught up in a couple weeks.


----------



## coolgeo (Dec 10, 2009)

I cant even get anyone to answer the phone or call back


----------



## GrowingSeasons (Jan 24, 2012)

Good Luck were all in the same boat. seems the only way to get it is if you know the right people. I'm still tryn to meet the right person hahah


----------



## coolgeo (Dec 10, 2009)

Yep I know what your saying (or not saying)ha ha if you find one let me know


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

We have an shipment of salt due to arrive next Thursday/Friday. Due to the high demand nationwide and in order to prevent the state from seizing it upon arrival we are pre-selling the salt. From what we can see on the market this is the only salt due to arrive in the U.S. in time to be useful.
Funds must be transferred and cleared for tonnage requested no later than Tuesday Feb. 12th We were forced to pay for special loading terms and reconfigure the loading ports schedule to accommodate our vessel, we paid a premium for the vessel due to short notice and a premium for the salt.

Therefore the price of salt is $140.00/ton FOB & pre-payment. Our pile is located at the Port of Wilmington in Delaware in zip code 19801…….about 30 miles south of Philadelphia, PA. http://portofwilmington.com/ We only have 35,000/tons, we are getting requests from Canada and all over the U.S. 
We expect our tonnage to be depleted quickly, supply is limited and on a first come first serve basis.

We apologize for the high cost however in order to get the salt here within required time we had to secure positions so our vessel will arrive 2 weeks before all other salt shipments are due to arrive.

We have calcium and magnesium chloride pellets in super sacks $850.00/each sack contains approximately 2200lbs.
Our solution to the high price bags....We have 1/ton super sacks of bulk salt with YPS (ANTI-CAKING AGENT) for $250.00/each. Since we are bagging undried salt the YPS is to try an prevent caking of the salt, should be ok if used within a 2week period.
FOB Marcus Hook, PA 19061

Thank you for your understanding
Joe Kelly
610-497-9390
calls only please


----------



## bobcatboy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

I got a load delivered on Friday I think it came out of three rivers. It was normal price. If anyone wants the number of my supplier send me a PM


----------



## coolgeo (Dec 10, 2009)

hi bobcatboy my account wont allow me to send a pm I don't know why if you could please try sending me one im only a few miles from three rivers but they wont even call me back
thanks


----------



## yardatwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Call RISINGER'S in Indiana, PA. It'll be about an hour drive from Pittsburgh but they have. They have a website or call (724) 463-0344. Tell them Jason from Yard at Work Landscaping sent you. Ask for Jeff.


----------



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck, I have ordered 16 loads and can't get anymore. I sent a drop deck to cleveland last week and they paid for the back haul when they only gave me half a load.


----------



## StockmanLawn (Nov 7, 2013)

Bump for help for the Pittsburgh guys! I would kill for a tri-axle!


----------

